# Composite Decking



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

What are your thoughts on this? The wife and I need new decking in the front and back, wanted something with easy maintance. I did Behr deck over on my old deck, it held up alright and looked half way decent but still peeled in a few spots. Was easy to maintain though.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

I LOVE my Menards composite decking......I will NEVER sling stain again!!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Check out Trex.
http://www.trex.com/products/decking/?gclid=COWt78LmwMsCFQiqaQod9bAKcQ


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

If you do go with the laminate decking and are not building new, make sure that your joist spacing is correct for whichever brand you choose. I've redone quite a few decks over the years, and anymore I just plan on adding more joists because the laminates aren't designed for the 24" spans that most wood decks were built with. Check the manufactures recommendations because nothing is worse than dropping a couple grand to spruce up the deck only to watch the thing constantly twist and warp in the sun.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

I have to say....we just built 3 years ago....my builder HATES Trex. He has put much of it down with lots of complaints.........Trex goes out of their way to hide their customer complaints.........beware...........cost is stupid too,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

If you like the natural wood look and feel you may want to check out Ipe or Brazilian walnut. Very long lasting and durable product. I've heard lots of complaints about the trex decking as well, gets really hot, warps and gets algae on it to name a few of the most common. Low maintenance not no maintenance.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Fishsmith85 said:


> If you like the natural wood look and feel you may want to check out Ipe or Brazilian walnut. Very long lasting and durable product. I've heard lots of complaints about the trex decking as well, gets really hot, warps and gets algae on it to name a few of the most common. Low maintenance not no maintenance.


Wish I could of found a deal on that IPE in my market......was just too expensive for me to jump too.......would of looked good though..........


----------



## spartannation (Jan 14, 2016)

Best I've found is Gorilla Decking. I buy it through Ranch Life Plastics in Eaton Rapids. Pricey but a quality product.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Last year I put Menards QuickCap composite decking over my old deck. I was going to put the Rustoleum Restore on it, but I read a bunch of bad reviews. So far I have been very happy with it. I was worried about it ponding water because the boards run across the old boards, but the water drains right through.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Trex!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Looks great Jimw. I am going to be in the market for one of those in the next year. Mine looks like the same type of set up.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Just let me know!


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Midalake said:


> Wish I could of found a deal on that IPE in my market......was just too expensive for me to jump too.......would of looked good though..........


Check the pricing on Ipe at Public Lumber in Detroit and Armstrong Millworks in Waterford. My buddy and I built some outdoor furniture several years ago with it, and they're still as solid today as the day we built 'em. Used a lot of polyurethane glue and the carbide bits & sawblades got a good workout. Wouldn't hesitate to use it again for any kind of project.


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Azek! Holds up and looks great. Plugging the screw holes is tedious... But worth it in the end. Pricey stuff but I haven't used anything I liked better.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

y2ba said:


> Azek! Holds up and looks great. Plugging the screw holes is tedious... But worth it in the end. Pricey stuff but I haven't used anything I liked better.




I agree only used it twice but it's awesome.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

y2ba said:


> Azek! Holds up and looks great. Plugging the screw holes is tedious... But worth it in the end. Pricey stuff but I haven't used anything I liked better.


They have grooved azek now for clips, so you don't have to use the coretex screws.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

MossyHorns said:


> Last year I put Menards QuickCap composite decking over my old deck. I was going to put the Rustoleum Restore on it, but I read a bunch of bad reviews. So far I have been very happy with it. I was worried about it ponding water because the boards run across the old boards, but the water drains right through.


Man, that looks nice.


----------

